# slow ICH5 stata controller or HDD performance

## 3pm

Hi!

Some time ago I asked here about how to set up kernel for intel ICH5 chipset, but had no answers, somehow I managed to do it by myself, but times are changing and kernels ar changing...

A month ago I upgraded my whole system and switched to linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3 

Then I noticed a performance drop:

dd write test 32MB/S agains 44MB/S earlier for my WD 120GB SATA disk

Tried to switch to a newer kernel.

I have linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 kernel configured as suggested http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_SATA now.

But the same speed-  32MB/S.

While copying something from my DVD drive I notice system slowdown.

At the same time an old Seagate 40GB IDE drive in my system performs well (dd write test 44MB/S)

I tested my sata disk, cables and bios configuration, beside in windows hdtune utility shows acceptable speed - 48MB/S.

 # hdparm -I /dev/sda shows

```

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       WDC WD1200JD-00GBB0                     

        Serial Number:      WD-WMAET1119217

        Firmware Revision:  02.05D02

Standards:

        Supported: 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  234441648

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  234441648

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      114473 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      120034 MBytes (120 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, with device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

```

This is my dmesg ide portion

```

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00ac6

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC000 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xD000 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xD008 irq 16

scsi0 : ata_piix

[b]ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xC007[/b] what's that ?????????

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors: LBA48 

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: applying bridge limits

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1200JD-00G 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

```

[/code]

----------

## widan

 *3pm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

It means there's nothing connected on the first SATA port (your disk is on the second one). It's not related to your speed problem.

----------

## 3pm

 *widan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It means there's nothing connected on the first SATA port (your disk is on the second one). It's not related to your speed problem.

 

Yes, I plugged HDD to another port for testing purposes.

----------

## rusxakep

up. Same problem .... Please help.

ASUS P5P800 1401 bios 

2.6.19-r5

----------

## viperlin

bought a SATA harddrive, J-Micron and Intel drivers, tried both ports, systems very unresponsive with this plugged in, mainly loading programs is like using a 486

and my IDE speeds were better than this....

it could be something to do with IRQ's but to be perfectly honest im not sure

```

$ cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:         85          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:       2098          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          2          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:      35638          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:      49127          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide0, uhci_hcd:usb3, nvidia

 17:      25308      23377   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata, libata, libata, uhci_hcd:usb6

 18:       5019       4084   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0

 19:          2          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb7

 20:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb5

 21:        201          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel

 22:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

NMI:          0          0 

LOC:     248307     248332 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2422 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1210.69 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  176 MB in  3.00 seconds =  58.66 MB/sec

```

as you can see from the hdparm it does not seem slow, but loading X, and anything graphical seems to be slower

also the new HDD seems MUCH louder than the previous model :S

400GB Seagate Barracuda 16Mb Cache 7200rpm (IDE/PATA)

new: 500GB Seagate Barracuda 16MB Cache 7200rpm (SATA) 

older one had a buffered speed of 70+MB/s

```

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3500641AS                             

        Serial Number:      3PM0JDTJ

        Firmware Revision:  3.AAJ   

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4 

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  976771055

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      476938 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      500106 MBytes (500 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Phy event counters

           *    Software settings preservation

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

Checksum: correct

```

wondering if any of you found a fix anyway or would point me in the right direction (i am and will continue to keep searching!!

its allways a possiblity that copying all the files over didnt go smoothly however it seems fine, everything looked about the right size, and its a tried and tested method ive used before countless times!

----------

## luminoso

maybe we have same problem?

check this one:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539411-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

